# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Morten's workbook

## Morten

So this is my workbook. I already have a physical DJ, and I'm just going to keep writing in that one.  :smiley: 
I do five to ten RC's a day, I just need to remember to write them here.
It's been a while since I've had lucid dreams mostly because I stopped writing in my DJ, but now I'm back and ready to give it another try and I'm really excited to do this course.
I'm not sure what LD technique(s) to use yet. At first I just want to improve my dream recall since it's very poor right now, and from there I hope to find some dream signs and eventually lucid dream.
Sounds good?  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Sounds great! Welcome to the class, Morten  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't worry about choosing a technique yet if you're not sure. An overview of the major induction techniques with be covered in the next lesson, so you'll be able to get an idea which one would suit you best.

Glad that you joined the class Morten, and good job having the journal going already!

----------


## Morten

Woke up early this morning, and I could remember a dream, but fell asleep again. So annoying when that happens!  ::doh:: 
Couldn't remember it next time I woke up, but recalled a different dream and a few fragments from another one. Also did some RC's yesterday (finger through palm, pinching my nose, trying to read stuff).

----------


## fOrceez

x) Ah, i hate it when that happens! Just make sure you don't decide to let yourself drift back to sleep after a really great dream or you'll regret it in the morning.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Doh! That's a pain, I know. I used to keep a pen and paper on my night stand, and I would literally write only one or 2 words if I knew I was going to drift right back to sleep. It nearly always helped me remember the dream. Good job on remembering the other dreams though!

----------


## Morten

So I did as Ophelia suggested in the chat and ate a banana and drank some milk before bedtime and I also drank some apple juice. The improvement in dream vividness was so big! It's been several months since I had such vivid dreams and my dream recall improved as well.
I looked through my dream journal this morning and I found some dreamsigns:

*Driving in car:* I don't have a drivers license in real life, but for some reason I often decide to drive a car in my dreams even though I have no idea how to do so! I often drive into people and destroy several things before I decide to stop.
*My hometown:* I moved from my hometown a little less than a year ago, and my dreams nearly always happens there. My family is also often a part of the plot.
*Electronics:* It doesn't happen often, but whenever electronics are a part of my dreams they are always working improperly in one way or another.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Freaking A man!! Well done on the improved vividness and recall!

And you know, I actually share 2 of your dream signs. I don't drive in real life, but I do occasionally in my dreams. And electronics/gadget failure happens to me alot as well. Usually my cell or alarm.

Really glad that worked for you  :smiley:

----------


## Morten

I had a good night's sleep last night, and remembered three dreams. One of them was a superhero dream, that was very much awesome!  :smiley: 
I think I came close to lucidity in another dream when I talked to some dude about lucid dreaming and found out we were both lucid dreamers, but somehow I didn't become lucid.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You really have lucid dreaming on the forefront of your mind, so expect a lot of clues, like you just mentioned, appearing in your dreams. And I am really impressed with your increased dream recall. I'm really excited for the prospects of you having a lucid dream in the very near future!

----------


## fOrceez

Yeah, absolutely! Near-lucid will most definitely lead to lucidity. Keep up whatever you're doing because there will most definitely be a breakthrough soon to come.

----------


## Morten

Thanks for the support! It's been so long since I last had a lucid dream. It would be wonderful if I could become lucid soon.

----------


## fOrceez

Hahah, that gif is excellent  ::D:  Keep at it, man!

----------


## Morten

My dream recall is very good and stable now. No lucidity yet. I remembered 3 dreams this morning and fragments from 3 other dreams. I believe I'm ready to choose a technique, so I'm looking forward to the next lesson. It's coming monday right?  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

You betcha!  ::D:

----------


## Morten

I had a good night's sleep once again, recalled three dreams and all of them were very vivid. I also experienced another lucidity hint when an old man I met talked about what kind of tea helped increase his lucidity, but no LD yet. Nevertheless I have a strong feeling it's coming soon!  :smiley: 
I have decided to start out with LaBerge's MILD and see if it's any good. I have never meditated, and visualizing a dream scene is typically what I try to do when I'm in SP, so I'll recite a mantra when I'm ready to sleep.

PS: Looking forward to DVA chat tomorrow.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good work Morten on the vivid dream recall!

Your mention of the old man reminded me of a dream fragment I had last night where DV staff got together and talked about lucid dreaming. Haha, I hate when I miss big clues like that.

Look forward to seeing you in chat too!

----------


## Morten

I had a good chat with Ophelia today and I will try DIELD when I have some spare time next week. I'll still do MILD as well if I make any progress. It didn't really make any difference last night, but it's still to soon to conclude anything.
Oh Ophelia, where is that chat log?!  :Pissed:  Could you please post it (or sent it in a PM), I would like to read it.  ::smartie::

----------


## fOrceez

Where all the other Sticky Threads are: http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...imes-logs.html
Make sure you choose one technique and really dedicate yourself to it, man. Choosing multiple techniques and only committing half-heartedly to each of them is going to do your lucidity no justice.

----------


## Morten

> Where all the other Sticky Threads are: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/chat-logs-130875/



I know, it wasn't posted when i wrote.  :smiley: 





> Make sure you choose one technique and really dedicate yourself to it, man. Choosing multiple techniques and only committing half-heartedly to each of them is going to do your lucidity no justice.



Okay, thanks for the advice forceez.

----------


## fOrceez

Oh! x) I thought you meant the thread! Sorry D:

----------


## Morten

Good dream recall as usual. I remembered three dreams this morning and fragments from another one. I was quite surprised I remembered so many dreams since I didn't sleep at my home, and therefore my dream recall is usually very bad. All my dreams evolved around the things I was going to do today (confirmation). I remembered to do RC's today especially when something strange happened.

----------


## fOrceez

Keep it up, bud. Awareness, awareness, awareness!

----------


## Morten

Another dream sign discovered!

*The night sky:* When my dreams happen at nighttime the sky always look fabulous! It looks like a bit like Sovngarde in Skyrim.


*Spoiler* for _Sovngarde_: 








I recalled three dreams last night and fragments from two other dreams. Still doing MILD!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That is so cool, what a beautiful sky! Lucky. I don't think my night skies stand out in dreams, but water sure does. I can get some really creepy, but fantastic looking water sometimes. I'll see if I can find a picture...

It's always dark blue, creepy, wavy, not much sun, and usually a tidal wave. I blame a childhood experience:

*Spoiler* for _waves_:

----------


## Morten

I'm not sure if I should stick with MILD. It hasn't made any difference at all yet. Should I consider switching to a different technique (I have thought about DEILD) or continue with MILD?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm not sure if I should stick with MILD. It hasn't made any difference at all yet. Should I consider switching to a different technique (I have thought about DEILD) or continue with MILD?



I'm going to tell you what I told Caenis, because I realize now that alot of beginners may have felt compelled to select a technique immediately to practice, before the Lesson III was posted about the Pros and Cons:





> Ordinarily I would say pick one and stick with it, but I realize that it's important to experiment with what feels natural to you, and not many people grasp it right away. Which is something I was trying to attempt with Lesson III. Anyone who is ambivalent about selecting a technique can review the pros and cons and see which one is the best fit for further experimentation. So I say go for [another technique] if you feel it's more you. Just give it a while before giving it up.

----------


## fOrceez

Bugger, i meant to reply a few days ago but go sidetracked :/




> Another dream sign discovered!
> 
> *The night sky:* When my dreams happen at nighttime the sky always look fabulous! It looks like a bit like Sovngarde in Skyrim.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Sovngarde_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is excellent! Perhaps if you use that as an RC not just for night time, that would be so good. It's so beautiful  - i have yet to experience a weird environment in my dreams. Perhaps soon  :smiley:

----------


## Morten

Not much progress has been made this week. I'm still sticking with MILD, and my dream recall is good. I woke up early this morning and when I tried to go back to sleep I entered SP. I thought it might be a good time to try WILD and I was so close, but noisy kids on the second floor woke me up. I haven't had any lucidity hints in my dreams this week, which is really annoying since MILD very much depends on lucidity hints. I think I'm going to stick with MILD throughout this course, and if I haven't had any lucid dreams by that time I will switch to a different technique.

----------


## Morten

So close to lucidity last night! I woke at 6.30 am and wrote in my DJ, paid the toilet a visit and went back to sleep. I visualized the dream I had just had and repeated "I will realize I am dreaming". Even though I didn't end up in the same dream scene I immediately thought I might be dreaming. As I was about to do a RC someone spoke to me and I completely forgot about it!
Nevertheless it has given me courage to keep on with MILD.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I visualized the dream I had just had and repeated "I will realize I am dreaming". Even though I didn't end up in the same dream scene I immediately thought I might be dreaming.



That's awesome Morten, that's definitely progress. Sounds like 6:30 is a good time for a WBTB for you. Just sleepy enough to go right back to sleep, but also awake enough to carry your awareness over into the dream state.

Keep doing what you're doing!

----------


## Morten

I did it! I finally had a LD!  ::banana:: 

I wrote about it in my dream journal.

I was still in sleep paralysis when I woke up, and I'm certain I could have chained into another dream if I didn't have to pee so badly.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Bitch yeah!!!! I'm so proud of you I could cry. I will lucid kill that fat cop for you myself as a bonus.

Seriously, well done. DILDs are a true testament to faithful reality checks. So pat yourself on the back big time Morten.  :smiley:

----------


## Morten

I just wanted to let you know that I had another lucid dream last night!  ::banana:: 
I had a high level of awareness, I was completely aware that everything, sounds, visions, smells, feelings, were constructed by my brain. I stabilized the dream several times by touching the grass, rubbing hands, look closely at stuff etc., but my vision often became blurry, and I had to stabilize over and over again. I'm just wondering if I did something wrong since I had to stabilize so often?

----------


## Morten

*Update since last class:*
I have had one lucid dream since last class. The one described above. Still doing RCs every day, and my dream recall is still good although it has changed a bit lately. I usually woke up several times throughout the night, found my pen and my dream journal, and wrote down the dream I just had. Now I still wake up, but I just tell myself that I have to remember the dream in the morning, and I go back to sleep. I do this with every dream I have, and I can usually remember 2, 3 or 4 dreams in the morning.
It works quite well, but I thought it might be a bad idea since my mind is not on lucid dreaming when I go back to sleep but on remembering the dream. Any thoughts about this?  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I just wanted to let you know that I had another lucid dream last night! 
> I had a high level of awareness, I was completely aware that everything, sounds, visions, smells, feelings, were constructed by my brain. I stabilized the dream several times by touching the grass, rubbing hands, look closely at stuff etc., but my vision often became blurry, and I had to stabilize over and over again. I'm just wondering if I did something wrong since I had to stabilize so often?



No you didn't do anything wrong. Lucid dreams don't always start out perfect, but you did right by touching the grass and looking at things. Some verbal commands might be useful in the future if you come across something like this again. I also heard (but haven't tried YET), that snapping your fingers is good. I like stabilization techniques that involve more then one sense. Like if you snap your fingers while looking at them, you have sight, sound, and touch all in one. On the rare occasion that you find the need to stabilize more than once, it's good to have a few extra tricks up your sleeve.  :wink2: 





> *Update since last class:*
> I have had one lucid dream since last class. The one described above. Still doing RCs every day, and my dream recall is still good although it has changed a bit lately. I usually woke up several times throughout the night, found my pen and my dream journal, and wrote down the dream I just had. Now I still wake up, but I just tell myself that I have to remember the dream in the morning, and I go back to sleep. I do this with every dream I have, and I can usually remember 2, 3 or 4 dreams in the morning.
> It works quite well, but I thought it might be a bad idea since my mind is not on lucid dreaming when I go back to sleep but on remembering the dream. Any thoughts about this?



That's a 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. While it's better to write down your dreams for recall than to simply try to remember them,  the act of writing in between cycles might wake you up too much. Then again, there are some beliefs that forcing your mind to remember details in between cycles is good brain exercise for recall. I think gab mentioned something about remembering specific key-words from each dream.

At any rate, well done on the 2 lucids last month! I look forward to working with you again Morten.  :smiley:

----------


## Morten

I just put together the most relevant info from my workbook and added some new stuff.

*Dreamsigns*

*Driving in car:* I don't have a drivers license in real life, but for some reason I often decide to drive a car in my dreams even though I have no idea how to do so! I often drive into people and destroy several things before I decide to stop.
*My hometown:* I moved from my hometown a little less than a year ago, and my dreams nearly always happens there. My family is also often a part of the plot.
*Electronics:* It doesn't happen often, but whenever electronics are a part of my dreams they are always working improperly in one way or another.
*The night sky:* When my dreams happen at nighttime the sky always look fabulous! It looks like a bit like Sovngarde in Skyrim.

*Reality checks*

Nose pinch
Count fingers
Attempt to read
Finger through palm

*Goals*

*Goals in next LD:*
Stabilize by using several senses; see, touch, hear, taste and/or smell.

*Goals in general:*
Explore space
Listen to some of my favorite tracks (I've heard it can be quite powerful in dreams)
Visit Narnia and meet Aslan
Eat something
Ride a speedway bike
Fulfill a task of the month
.....
Can't remember any other goals right now. I might add some another time.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It's so weird, I keep reading about people having their hometown as a dream sign. I guess our youth is really important to our subconsciouses.

And I like that you are aiming for the 5 senses too. Hyu gave me that idea and I've been incorporating them more and more.

Finally, if you see Aslan, give him a hug from me. I wub heem <3

----------


## Morten

Sorry for the inconsistent updates, I've had a lot on my mind this week.
My mind hasn't really been on lucid dreaming although I remember to reality check every day. My dream recall is still good, and I had some very bizarre dreams one night when I was sick (I always have bizarre dreams when sick)!
I have chosen to try DIELD for some time now. I'll read up on some tutorials today, and check out some of the additional references posted in the Homework Thread.

About the hall point thing; it doesn't really matter to me. You can keep them or give them to others. I just want to LD.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> About the hall point thing; it doesn't really matter to me. You can keep them or give them to others. I just want to LD.



You're such a sweetheart Morten <3

Good luck with the DEILD, I fully expect you to kick ass on that.

----------


## Morten

I'm surprised I could remember anything from last night since I had been drinking, but I recalled one dream in the morning. Happy with that.  :vicious: 
The night before that I had a dream in a dream! Inception!!  :Oh noes: 
No LD yet, but I'm confident it's coming.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> The night before that I had a dream in a dream! Inception!! 
> No LD yet, but I'm confident it's coming.



Haha really! I wanna reeeeead it!

----------


## Morten

> Haha really! I wanna reeeeead it!



It was nothing special, I was just taking care of some children with a girl, and we had to leave the house at one point, but I was a bit tired, so I snuck into bed for a little nap. Unfortunately I couldn't sleep so we went for a walk in a forest where I was swimming around in a lake until the girl woke me up and said I was waving around with my hands and feet in the bed. Turns out I did fall asleep in the bed, so I actually also had a FA in the dream! Crazy stuff.  :tongue2: 

Update:
I have decided to change my sleep schedule a bit. I'm now going to bed one hour earlier, since I have realized I miss a good amount of REM sleep in the morning, because everyone else in the house is up and makes a lot of noise.

----------

